# Frog hunt



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Last night my dad me and narcaleptic (brinkman). Went and got 33 frogs and I killed about 21 with my star ship.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Glad you like the starship , and good shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a great haul!!! Some fine eating there. Good shooting.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

What no invite. Good shooting.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

wow good job shew those are going to be delicious


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

and another starship hunter.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I'm noticing a trend!


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Holy smokes... I reckon i can guess what you ate that night


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> and another starship hunter.


you proofed some wrong.


----------

